# [boot]veux pas mon kernel ( résolu )

## nemo13

bonsoir, 

dans la série , un pb c'est bien plusieurs c'est mieux   :Confused: 

parallélement à celui de system.map

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-429622.html

j'ai un truc bizarre avec mes noyaux.

j'avais pensé que mon pb de system.map aurait pu être résolu en recompilant et en re-installant system.map dans /boot.

et au passage j'ai voulu rajouter la fonctionnalité /proc/config.gz au noyau

donc j'ai fait  :Sad:  de mémoire )

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make rmproper

cp configsos .config

make menuconfig

tripotage pour config.gz

puis

make && make modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.14-gentoo-r5
```

ensuite je me suis occupé de grub :

```
timeout 30

color black/cyan yellow/cyan

default 0

#Nouvelle Architecture Disque ( NAD ) et nouveau noyau

title= gentoo-NAD-02 : noyau 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 gcc 3.4 UTF8 oui

root (hd2,0) # en clair sdc1

kernel /kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sdc6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-24@85

#Nouvelle Architecture Disque ( NAD ) et nouveau noyau

title= tst vmlinux : noyau 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 gcc 3.4 UTF8 oui

root (hd2,0) # en clair sdc1

kernel /vmlinux root=/dev/sdc6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-24@85

#Nouvelle Architecture Disque ( NAD ) et nouveau noyau

# test pour symap

title= test-NAD-02 : noyau 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 gcc 3.4 UTF8 oui

root (hd2,0) # en clair sdc1

kernel /bzimage root=/dev/sdc6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-24@85

#Nouvelle Architecture Disque ( NAD )

#title= gentoo-NAD-01 : noyau 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 gcc 3.4 UTF8 oui

#root (hd2,0) # en clair sdc1

#kernel /kernel-sos root=/dev/sdc6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-24@85

# il n'y a pas le lien mes_ doc pour nemo13 et /Archive n'est pas monte

title= GentooEtap5 : noyau 2.6.11-r6 gcc 3.3.5 UTF8 non

root (hd0,6)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-24@85

title= mandrake 10.1

kernel (hd0,5)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-10mdksmp root=/dev/sda6 devfs=nomount acpi=ht resume=/dev/sda5 splash=verbose vga=791

initrd (hd0,5)/boot/initrd-2.6.8.1-10mdksmp.img

title windows XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

demontage reboot

là j'ai eu à chaque fois un kernel panic avec un message du style

unable to load  bad file system  ( sdc06 ) et un truc sur des bad block

donc actuellement je suis incapable de faire évoluer le noyau de ma machine

et c'est génant car il faut que je le modifie pour passer en ~ mes paquets nvidia

une idée ?Last edited by nemo13 on Sat Feb 04, 2006 8:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Adrien

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> unable to load  bad file system  ( sdc06 ) et un truc sur des bad block
> 
> donc actuellement je suis incapable de faire évoluer le noyau de ma machine
> 
> et c'est génant car il faut que je le modifie pour passer en ~ mes paquets nvidia
> ...

 

T'as peut-être des bad blocks sur ton DD ?   :Confused: 

Faut vérifier tout ça: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-405052-highlight-badblock.html

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir Adrien,

je ne pense pas car je boote très bien avec mon "vieux" noyau qui pointe exactement sur les mêmes partitions

donc je ne sais plus quoi déduire

----------

## BuBuaBu

et pourquoi pas faire un make install ? ca copie tout a la bonne place.

----------

## Adrien

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> et pourquoi pas faire un make install ? ca copie tout a la bonne place.

 

+1

```
# make && make modules_install && make install
```

En pensant à éditer le grub.conf bien sûr   :Wink: 

```
kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz
```

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> bonsoir Adrien,
> 
> je ne pense pas car je boote très bien avec mon "vieux" noyau qui pointe exactement sur les mêmes partitions donc je ne sais plus quoi déduire

 

Bonsoir!   :Smile: 

L'un n'empêche pas l'autre, tes 2 kernel ne sont pas physiquement au même endroit sur le disque. Si vraiment tu as un message qui dit "badblock" je te conseille de vérifier tout ça (par contre fais des backup avant d'utiliser un utilitaire pour disque dur). j'ai pas vraiment compris ce qu'est un badblock mais en tout cas ce que j'ai lu c'est qu'à partir du moment où t'en as un sur le disque, tu risques d'en voir apparaître d'autres, et ça peut poser des problèmes de lecture/écriture donc des emmerdes en rafale.

A moins que quelqu'un de plus expérimenté que moi ne connaisse ton problème et te conseille une alternative, je te conseille de vérifier tout de même en jetant un coup d'oeil au lien que je t'ai donné.

Bon courage!   :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> et pourquoi pas faire un make install ? ca copie tout a la bonne place.

 

bonsoir,

vu mon niveau d'experience, je suis la doc 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kernel-upgrade.xml

et au paragraphe 

```
Exemple de code 5.4 : Compiler et installer le nouveau noyau
```

ya pas make install

voili-voilà

 vu l'heure je fais ta manip demain merci.

----------

## ghoti

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> [L'un n'empêche pas l'autre, tes 2 kernel ne sont pas physiquement au même endroit sur le disque. 

 Juste un détail : cela n'a rien à voir avec la position du kernel sur le disque !

En effet, puisque c'est le kernel qui produit le message, c'est qu'il est déjà entièrement booté !

La vérité est ailleur ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Somy

Salut,

c'est normal ça ? 

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.14-gentoo-r5
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel /kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sdc6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-24@85
> 
> 

 

----------

## ghoti

 *Somy wrote:*   

> c'est normal ça ? 
> 
>  *nemo13 wrote:*   
> 
> cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.14-gentoo-r5
> ...

 

Oui, si kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 est un lien symbolique sur bzImage-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 !  :Wink: 

Avec make install, c'est /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 qui serait créé mais bon, à chacun de voir ...

----------

## nemo13

 *Somy wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> c'est normal ça ? 
> 
>  *nemo13 wrote:*   
> ...

 

ben oui car j'ai plusieurs noyaux et c'est le job de grub de faire le tri

cette entrée de grub 

```
#Nouvelle Architecture Disque ( NAD ) et nouveau noyau

# test pour symap

title= test-NAD-02 : noyau 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 gcc 3.4 UTF8 oui

root (hd2,0) # en clair sdc1

kernel /bzimage root=/dev/sdc6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-24@85 

```

pointe sur ce noyau par un lien 

```

 bzimage -> bzimage-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

 bzimage-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

```

cette autre entrée 

```
#Nouvelle Architecture Disque ( NAD ) et nouveau noyau

title= gentoo-NAD-02 : noyau 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 gcc 3.4 UTF8 oui

root (hd2,0) # en clair sdc1

kernel /kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sdc6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-24@85 
```

pointe sur le noyau qui marche bien

```
kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r5
```

----------

## Adrien

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> La vérité est ailleur ... 

 

okidoki!   :Smile:  désolé nemo13!

----------

## nemo13

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   La vérité est ailleur ...  
> 
> okidoki!   désolé nemo13!

 

ouille j'ai l'impression que ghoti a cerné le truc qui m'échappe mais qu'il estime

que je doive gratter plus ma manip.  :Embarassed: 

donc je vois demain zaprès un bonne nuit...qui va porter conseil   :Sad: 

A+

----------

## boozo

'alute

je navigue avec plusieurs noyaux également et je me souviens avoir eu une histoire dans le genre en me gourrant de .config... pour booter ensuite sur une partitions qui n'était pas dans le m^ filesystem   :Rolling Eyes:   donc vérifie ta manip au calme :

vérifie l'adressage du /usr/src/linux

copie du .config_old (qui possède le bon support de fichiers) vers le repertoire de ton nouveau noyau

dans le bon répertoire : make && make modules_install

mount /boot ; cp de bzImage + les liens + grub.conf

je procède le m^ manière que toi et il m'arrive de me rater qqfois avec les versions   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> copie du .config_old

 

Non non, c'est .config qu'il faut copier !

Ensuite, on fait un make oldconfig dans les nouvelles sources !

 *Quote:*   

> make && make modules_install

 

Si tu rajoutes  *Quote:*   

> make && make modules_install  && make install

  le noyau sera automatiquement copié vers /boot.

Ne pas oublier que le véritable unixien est fainéant par nature et que moins il faut taper et moins ça le fatigue  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   copie du .config_old 
> 
> Non non, c'est .config qu'il faut copier !
> 
> Ensuite, on fait un make oldconfig dans les nouvelles sources !
> ...

 

en fait qd j'écris .config_old c'est juste pour dire "version précédente du .config" il n'y a pas de méprise de ma part avec la commande make oldconfig   :Wink: 

pour le && make install c'est affaire de goût... moi je ne fait pas toujours tout au m^ moment ou dans le bon ordre (montage du /boot ; compilation des modules ; etc...) ; de plus je préfère ma propre nomenclature pour gérer les noyaux dans /boot et qui se trouve qqfois dans des sous-répertoires également et là, sans compter les liens, j'ai autrement plus de commandes à taper.

Bref je suis également flemmard et je fais juste le cp qui me conviens en une ligne    :Wink:    mais bon c'est une question d'habitude après... chacun fait fait fait...  :Razz: 

----------

## truz

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  chacun fait fait fait... 

 C'est malin ça   :Evil or Very Mad:   juste avant de se coucher c'est une horreur d'avoir ça en tête   :Confused: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *truz wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*    chacun fait fait fait...  C'est malin ça    juste avant de se coucher c'est une horreur d'avoir ça en tête  
> 
> 

 

Et m*de. T'aurais pas pu te taire ? Va falloir que je prenne mon somnifère maintenant ! 

Qui a dit trappiste ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## blasserre

hu ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nemo13

Bonjour,

Merci à tous pour ces réponses; c'est supercool d'être au boulot car j'aurai la journée pour tout digèrer.

1) Juste un point sur .config

lors d'un make mrproper .... c'est franchement propre après : plus de .config

( pas grave car avec toutes les sauvegardes dont je dispose cela a été vite rectifié )

de tête : ( en gros )

cp -a /Archive/gentoo-etap-11/usr/src/noyau-2.6.14-r5/.config  /usr/src/linux/.config

par contre j'étais passé par un

```
make oldconfig 
```

avant de faire

```
make menuconfig
```

ce n'était sans doute pas judicieux; je reprendrais la manip ce soir

2) pour le make install, je ne connaissais pas mais je crois que je ne l'utiliserai pas car je préfère mettre le noyau à

la mimine dans le rép qui va bien aque le nom itout.( je penche pour la boozo-soluce   :Very Happy:  )

3) pour l'erreur de filesytem je crois savoir maintenant d'où cela peut venir

voir mon appel à l'aide sur sytem.map et le lien de ghoti

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3079783.html#3079783

encore merci et à ce soir pour le résultat des courses

bon là va falloir exciter ma productivité  :Cool: 

----------

## Enlight

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   copie du .config_old 
> 
> Non non, c'est .config qu'il faut copier !
> 
> Ensuite, on fait un make oldconfig dans les nouvelles sources !
> ...

 

Oui mais le vrai unixien il monte /boot AVANT make modules_install && make install  :Mr. Green:  et ça, notre ami ne l'a pas fait.

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing: 

bon alors pour mettre un peu de couleur dans l'a-m de ghoti et truz et pour répondre aimablement à Enlight : c'qui lui plait plait plait...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui mais le vrai unixien il monte /boot AVANT make modules_install && make install  et ça, notre ami ne l'a pas fait.

 

sans doute mais le débutant bien que vieux barbu n'est pas encore unixien .

il se contente pour le moment de  *Quote:*   

> make && make modules_install

 

puis mount /boot

puis cp -a là-ousque-çà va bien sous boot.

puis un poil de grub menu.lst

plus que 4h   :Sad: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

le make install evite bien des erreurs et conserve des sauvegardes.

Exemple de mon /boot (tout fait avec make install :

```

# ls -l /boot

total 11674

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 déc 29 17:57 boot -> .

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      23 jan 22 14:51 config -> config-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   30716 jan 22 14:51 config-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   30703 déc 30 19:12 config-2.6.14-gentoo-r5.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      27 jan 22 14:51 config.old -> config-2.6.14-gentoo-r5.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1182956 déc 30 15:53 fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 déc 30 16:27 grub

drwx------  2 root root   12288 déc 29 17:56 lost+found

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      27 jan 22 14:51 System.map -> System.map-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1028558 déc 29 17:57 System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r3

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  808421 jan 22 14:51 System.map-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  829336 déc 30 19:12 System.map-2.6.14-gentoo-r5.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      31 jan 22 14:51 System.map.old -> System.map-2.6.14-gentoo-r5.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      24 jan 22 14:51 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3403011 déc 29 17:57 vmlinuz-2.6.11-gentoo-r3

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2057427 jan 22 14:51 vmlinuz-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2506866 déc 30 19:12 vmlinuz-2.6.14-gentoo-r5.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      28 jan 22 14:51 vmlinuz.old -> vmlinuz-2.6.14-gentoo-r5.old

```

Ensuite il suffit de faire pointer le grub vers /boot/vmlinuz et hop, il boot a chaque fois le dernier kernel installé. ET avec une autre entré vers un kernel safe en cas de pépin.

----------

## _droop_

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Oui mais le vrai unixien il monte /boot AVANT make modules_install && make install  et ça, notre ami ne l'a pas fait.

 

Le vrai unixien, il met pas à jour son noyau, il a trop peur pour son uptime...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Oui mais le vrai unixien il monte /boot AVANT make modules_install && make install  et ça, notre ami ne l'a pas fait. 
> 
> Le vrai unixien, il met pas à jour son noyau, il a trop peur pour son uptime... 

 

A ce propos, comment on le vois simplement le uptime ?

----------

## yoyo

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> A ce propos, comment on le vois simplement le uptime ?

 

```
$ uptime
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *BuBuaBu wrote:*   A ce propos, comment on le vois simplement le uptime ? 
> 
> ```
> $ uptime
> ```
> ...

 

 :Embarassed: 

Je vais faire un petit script sur mon serveur, et enregistrer mes records.

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

Je suis désolé pour tous ceux qui m'ont aidé.

le principal problème était l'interface chaise/clavier.

Une surtension neuronale couplée à un début de présbysie

ont induit un malencontreux mélange de .config de version

2.6.11 et 2.6.14.

bref j'ai merdu  :Embarassed: 

Conclusion je redémarre à partir de ma sauvegarde de fin Décembre.

Tout n'est pas négatif :

 j'ai fait connaissance avec make install

 même plus peur du system.map

j'ai appris que gconfig était l'équivalent gtk de xconfig pour qt

Merci à tous.

----------

## boozo

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> le principal problème était l'interface chaise/clavier.
> 
> Une surtension neuronale couplée à un début de présbysie
> 
> ont induit un malencontreux mélange de .config de version
> ...

 

Tiens ! comme quoi... j'étais pas gagnant mais placé  :Mr. Green: 

Bon ben tant mieux alors si c'est résolu et A+  :Wink: 

----------

